

Palmer Luckey on AR - fezz
http://vrfocus.com/archives/20522/luckey-augmented-reality/

======
gjolund
He lost all credibility with me when he sold his CROWDFUNDED project to
Facebook.

Of all the companies that I don't want running a VR world... Facebook.

( owner of 4 oculus rifts )

